# 200



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes I know score isn't everything, but EVERYONE loves giant deer. Who here has killed a 200" deer. Did it just happen randomly did you have history etc... I only know of 1 for sure possibly two people personally that have hit that mark. Well the one was 196 sooooo I'm just grading on a curve for him.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

I know no one personally that has. I think 180 the biggest from someone I know.
You could easily live 100 lifetimes and never see one


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

2017’s Biggest Bucks—Every One Over 200 Inches
Here's what a few over 200 inches look like, I don't think I've seen one that would have made it, but  ya never know what tomorrow might bring.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Don't personally know anyone that has killed a 200.
Like others here...know a few that took in the 180's over the years.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I have a couple buddies that have deer over 200. A few more with typicals over 170. None of them had a past with the deer. I did hunt a 7x7 typical one year that everyone is positive would gross in the upper 180’s from trail cam pics but I only seen him once at 30 yards. Had just a few more steps to go and when I adjusted to get in position I didn’t notice the 6pt standing directly underneath me staring at me. One snort from the little guy and they were both gone. Only seen him that one year and never heard of anyone killing him either. Know most hunters within a 5 mile radius of where I was getting pics of him. I still have the video of when he was coming in to me but it won’t load on here. Basically looks like a picket fence coming along the field edge.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I have only ever seen one that I would consider saying was a 200, possibly. Was hands down the biggest buck I have ever seen while hunting. Was a crazy rut morning. Cold calm clear. Absolutely perfect. He was locked down with a doe somewhere around 150 yards away. Bucks running everywhere and he would not leave her. I ended up shooting what at the time was my biggest that morning and don't regret it one bit. That big one just looked like a picket fence on both sides. Over 20" wide, beams to the end of his nose, ridiculous mass just an absolute giant 12 point and the darkest rack I have ever seen. 

3 years ago I skipped a day at the end of October to take my son fishing. If I would have been about 3 seconds ahead of where we were I would have got one with my truck that I know was 200 +. Would have been worth it !


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I waschasing a huge buck last year in Jackson county... I ended up getting a great opportunity in the first week of November and I could not believe that I didn't shoot, well, I mean i can, the buck was at less than 10 yards facing directly at me and I wasn't confident in that shot… I was shaking like a leaf the entire time of that encounter… And I can guarantee you… I bet that buck was only 150 "... Biggest damn thing I've ever seen while hunting though… Lol
... Thank God for harnesses… I'd probably pass out if I saw a 200 😂


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

9Left said:


> I waschasing a huge buck last year in Jackson county... I ended up getting a great opportunity in the first week of November and I could not believe that I didn't shoot, well, I mean i can, the buck was at less than 10 yards facing directly at me and I wasn't confident in that shot… I was shaking like a leaf the entire time of that encounter… And I can guarantee you… I bet that buck was only 150 "... Biggest damn thing I've ever seen while hunting though… Lol
> ... Thank God for harnesses… I'd probably pass out if I saw a 200 😂


I know the feeling, the one I shot last year was 160 and I called him in after he kicked the ass of a very very nice 8 point I had just passed up a few minutes prior. I pretty much lost it when I knew it was a perfect shot


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

I missed one that my buddy killed that was 204 couldn’t have been more happy he deserved it way more than I did was about three miles away.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I shot at one during the rut prolly 16 years ago that was killed during gun season that scored 196. He crossed the road in front of me that afternoon and I set up on him that evening but shot right over top of him. He lived about 6 miles from here and they had a ton of pictures and history. He was a way non typical with a few drop tines and a beam that curved down at the end. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Nobody who I know well and would call a friend has killed a legit 200 . 

Close to 20 yrs ago I saw one 200 plus while out bow hunting for a doe thanksgiving weekend . I'd killed a upper 140s 10 point in early November and we were back home visiting family for the holidays . 

He slipped by me at about 50 yds. A neighbor killed him during ML that yr and he scored in the between 210 and 220 . I can't remember exactly.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

I have never seen a 200 or personally know anyone who has killed one. I shot a non typical that netted 171 7/8 in 2016. Myself and my father saw a buck 2 nights in a row (saltfork archey draw) that was an absolute giant. I honestly think it was over 160. He was literally 1 step away from me letting an arrow fly and the next night my dad had him within 15 yards but could not get a clean shot. We named him Awe **** because that's we said when we saw him lol

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

I've seen one actually with a tag on it. Another hunter a mile away allegedly shot at it on the first day of gun season. Shot through the hams and penis, the shooter I knew killed it on a Thursday while dogs had it on the ground eating it alive. It was never entered in anything because, well, dogs. He sold the rack later for $4800. It was a typical. Sad story huh?

I've seen a handful of really big Deer here in Eastern Knox Co. If seeing them was the same as killing them I'd be a legend.


----------



## Darbydug (5 mo ago)

Never bagged one myself but worked with a guy back in the '80's who holds the typical ohio record at 201 1/8". Shot with a recurve in 1986 I believe


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Just to show how rare a 200+ is, here is a great article from field & stream.









The Biggest B&C Record Whitetail Deer from Every State


What's the biggest record whitetail deer taken in the U.S.? We gathered the top B&C typical buck from every state. Good luck topping these.




www.fieldandstream.com






Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Misdirection said:


> Just to show how rare a 200+ is, here is a great article from field & stream.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That story is only talking about typical racks. Yes, they are very rare indeed. Non-typical bucks above 200” are killed every year.


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

yep!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Bronson said:


> View attachment 495124
> 
> yep!


Was that out by Louisville by any chance? 2019 my son just had to go fishing during the rut. So like a good daddy I obliged. If we would have been 3 seconds ahead of where we were I would have ran over the biggest deer I ever laid eyes on. Over 200 no doubt in my mind. That picture looks very similar to that deer my son and I almost hit.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

A 200" inch buck is a real rarity. I believe that I have seen a couple of them, but never while deer hunting. My BIL has a private farm that he has permission to hunt in SE Ohio, and he has shot plenty of nice bucks off of it. But none of them approached 200. The best might be in the high 170's. I'm going to dig around and see if I can find the photo of the part of his wall that holds his nicest bucks.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice deer but there's no 170's on that part of the wall


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> Was that out by Louisville by any chance? 2019 my son just had to go fishing during the rut. So like a good daddy I obliged. If we would have been 3 seconds ahead of where we were I would have ran over the biggest deer I ever laid eyes on. Over 200 no doubt in my mind. That picture looks very similar to that deer my son and I almost hit.


No sorry. Greene County


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Bronson that deer is crazy big. You have to atleast give us a state that he’s in


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Gotworms said:


> Bronson that deer is crazy big. You have to atleast give us a state that he’s in


Right above your post he said it was Greene County


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks dirt and leaves that’s twice in the same night I did that. Not even drinking guess I need to slow down and read and not look at pictures


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Haha I been there brother


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

There’s been atleast 2 that will gross over 200” killed in Ohio this year so far and the regular archery season has only been open for 3 days.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

I had a 160 buck come within 40 yards of me and I about peed my pants. No shot was taken but a magnificent thing to see. My buck fever would have prevented me from shooting it anyway. I'd rather watch it than injure it. I'm a wuss when it comes to big bucks. I'll scoop up the smaller ones all day though. One day, maybe.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

About 10 years I asked one of the guys who is part of the Ohio big buck club how many GROSS 200" deer ate killed in Ohio each year and I wanna say it was over 30 on average . I can't remember the exact number . 



Now Gross and net are two totally different things . But I figure if he grew it then it counts . 

My point being there are more 200" gross deer killed every year than people would expect .


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

My uncle took a nontypical 27 point with a shotgun back in 2001 that netted 196. I had never seen him before until the rut that year. I had him chasing a doe all around me for an hour the day after Thanksgiving. Never got closer than 40 yards though. Monday of gun season on our first drive we jumped him and my uncle was the lucky stander sitting on the spoil bank as he tried to sneak out the side of our drive. The crazy part of the story is that my uncle never, ever was a stander on our drives. He has always like to walk. Sunday night he had a dream that a huge buck was standing in front of him on our favorite drive so he decided to sit for once. I don't believe in divine intervention but... Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy either. If anyone deserved to take a booner it was him!


----------

